# Craftsman GT5000



## mazzman (Aug 7, 2013)

My Craftsman GT5000 riding mower with 48" deck dies after applying the mower blades. Runs, start fine. Just quits when engaging mower blades. Any ideas?


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Are you saying it just shuts down?? When I engage my 52" deck on my Husqvarna it really stumbles for the first few moments. But that's the nature of that particular beast. But if it's quitting completely...then there's other issues at play.... Belts to tight, deck clogged with grass, bent spindle on deck all come to mind. Or possibly a faulty electrical circuit is the culprit.


----------



## zpartin65 (Jan 22, 2014)

It is probably a safety switch. Ive had this problem before, my seat safety switch ended up being bad. It could be a mower engagement safety swith as well. You could get these parts online or at a local parts dealer. You could also try and test the switches with a multimeter to see if its working or not.


----------

